# Dx Code Z20.828



## dacia.carroll@antonellicollege.edu (May 29, 2020)

When is it appropriate to use diagnosis code Z20.828 for COVID-19?


----------



## thomas7331 (May 30, 2020)

As per the official guidelines, under the Chapter 21 section, the use of the Z20 codes is addressed as follows:

_Category Z20 indicates contact with, and suspected exposure to, communicable diseases. These codes are for patients who do not show any sign or symptom of a disease but are suspected to have been exposed to it by close personal contact with an infected individual or are in an area where a disease is epidemic._

The AHA has also issued this additional guidance on this code specific to COVID-19:

_Code Z20.828, Contact with and (suspected) exposure to other viral communicable diseases, should be used if a patient has a known or suspected exposure to COVID-19, is exhibiting signs/symptoms associated with COVID-19, and the test results are negative, inconclusive, or unknown. According to guideline I.C.21.c.1 Contact/Exposure, Z20 codes may be used for patients who are in an area where a disease is epidemic. Therefore, due to the current COVID-19 pandemic, when a patient presents with signs/symptoms associated with COVID-19 and is tested for the virus because the provider suspects the patient may have COVID-19, code Z20.828 may be assigned without explicit documentation of exposure or suspected exposure._

(see:  https://www.aha.org/fact-sheets/202...questions-regarding-icd-10-cm-coding-covid-19)


----------



## dacia.carroll@antonellicollege.edu (Jun 1, 2020)

So if the patients presents to the clinic for cough. There is no documentation that the patient has been exposed to COVID19, Dr. does not document that he suspects the patient has COVID19 and Dr doesn't run test for COVID, it is inappropriate to use dx code Z20.828?


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 1, 2020)

dacia.carroll@antonellicollege.edu said:


> So if the patients presents to the clinic for cough. There is no documentation that the patient has been exposed to COVID19, Dr. does not document that he suspects the patient has COVID19 and Dr doesn't run test for COVID, it is inappropriate to use dx code Z20.828?



Correct.  It is always inappropriate to use a code that is not supported by a documented statement by the provider in the record of the encouter.


----------



## dacia.carroll@antonellicollege.edu (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks so much for the clarification.


----------

